# Dogs are great therapy.



## liquid (Dec 28, 2011)

To keep the story short, I recently had a falling out with a friend. It came out of nowhere... I was shocked, and incredibly hurt. Still am.

Eevee helps me keep things off of my mind. If I start crying, she'll come over to me and lay down next to me, staring at me with those big, brown eyes. Bah. Good girl.
She really lifts my spirits. Just looking at her, I cant believe what a beautiful and good girl Ive got and I love her more than anything. 

So thank you, Eevee.  You get a rec bone tonight.. hehe :redface:


----------



## liquid (Dec 28, 2011)

If you wanna share how amazing your little furry friend is, feel free to.  I cant get over how much I love my pup, haha.


----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

Aw that is so sweet of her  Its so true, whenever I look at Ruby sleeping on me on the couch I cant believe how much I love her. She is the best dog I could ever ask/dream of. 

Here is a funny story that happened to my mom:

My mom was in a really bad mood one day, just one of those stressful days. She was sitting on the ground in the living room looking through a drawer for something when Ruby decided to come up and bother her. My mom was like "Ruby, go away not now" and Ruby backed away a few steps and sat down staring at my mom. My mom looks over at her and is like "i cant believe this dog" and Ruby starts inching her way forward, and puts one paw on my moms leg. My ignores her so Ruby stands with both legs on my moms knees. My mom starts laughing and Ruby starts giving kisses. End of bad day for my mom


----------



## liquid (Dec 28, 2011)

Haha, Ruby sounds so adorable! Dogs have the best personalities. Its amazing how quickly they can make a bad day disappear.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Better than counselors. 

When my dad died, I was pretty inconsolable. The first night i was laying on the couch crying and Rebel crawled up by my feet and sqeezed himself into this tiny little space that would have been tight for Snorkels. It was so sweet.

Which is why as much as I love Snorkels, she is not in tune with me like Rebel is.


----------



## liquid (Dec 28, 2011)

xellil said:


> Better than counselors.
> 
> When my dad died, I was pretty inconsolable. The first night i was laying on the couch crying and Rebel crawled up by my feet and sqeezed himself into this tiny little space that would have been tight for Snorkels. It was so sweet.
> 
> Which is why as much as I love Snorkels, she is not in tune with me like Rebel is.


Aw, Rebel. I can just imagine him trying to squish himself into a space with you haha!
Eevee also gets extra snuggly when Im upset. It's really the best comfort you can have.


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

My hands would fall off from typing if I tried to tell all the ways my dogs are sensitive to my moods. Seriously, I don't know what I'd do without them. All but Madison, who is too old to give a crap about my feelings, are extra attentive if I'm upset about something. 
Eevee sounds like a great companion for you and I know you just adore her. We'd all probably enjoy seeing more pictures of her too.... Hint, hint...:wink:


----------



## Celt (Dec 27, 2010)

Today was a lousy day. On the way home, I was ranting to my hubby. When I came in I was still in a ranting mood. The boys came to greet me like usual but this time, Scotty stands up on his backlegs (about 2 ft from me) and gives me his biggest smile then drops to all 4 smiling and wiggling. Who could stay ranty with that kind of welcoming.


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

Thank goodness for our furbabies!
They are always there for us.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

in their way, they are always there for us. 

whether they cuddle or just stay near....

i am so grateful for my dogs.


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

Mateo has done something similar to Rebel. When I was depressed... crawl onto the couch and curl up in a ball depressed... Mateo came over, pulled himself onto the couch and literally covered me, protecting me, with his body, like a blanket. He hung his head next to mine, licked me once, and just laid there, breathing next to me, until I crawled out from under him.

He has done this twice - once when I was physically ill, once when I was very depressed. The thing is, I have curled up on the couch many times in the same position and he doesn't respond in the same way. But with the ill, sad energy... he responds, in the only way he knows how. it's pretty amazing, actually. 

I don't know what I would do without this boy...


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Yes, Rebel doesn't come up on the couch with me when I'm laying down on it, except for that one time. There's just no room for both of us. The bed is another story.

One thing I'm pretty sure of - dogs understand us alot better than we understand them!


----------



## liquid (Dec 28, 2011)

Donna Little said:


> Eevee sounds like a great companion for you and I know you just adore her. We'd all probably enjoy seeing more pictures of her too.... Hint, hint...:wink:


Hahah, I'll see what I can do about that :wink:


----------

